# El Rattos at play :D



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So, I found some pics on my camera today from the last couple of weeks, and decided to share XD










^ Squishy Ben having a catnap and looking surprisingly cute lol










^ Max and Lily looking like they're cookin' up some trouble in the corner 










^ Lily and Daphne - Look at that cheeky face! You can also see Daphne's swollen eye (this was a few days go now)










^ My good ole girl, Lou, curious as to WHY I would rearrange the positioning of her teddy bear










^ For Gus fans  










^ A miracle moment, brothers Jack and Gus retire (their own decision) to Gus' cage and CURL UP TOGETHER!! No fear squeaks, no huffing or puffing either. Woooow










^ Cheeky Ivy grin - I LOVE this pic










^ Jack in his padded hammock - made as a secret santa by Magickat - he loves it










^ My dinosaur Jake (because he's skinny, has scaly skin and a hump like a dinosaur lol) getting treats after his abscess hot/cold treatment. See the abscess on his jaw? 










^ Jake again - investigating camera!










^ Max and Lily's conspiring session came to a mutual disagreement - and Lily huffs off OVER Max










^ Meercat Mattie 










^ Mattie in his popcorn bag - they love me going to the movies. I get a big bag and share what's left between El Rattos lol










^ Max's typical 'deer in the headlight' look. Daphne's good eye, not so swollen (but closed, she keeps it this way quite a bit now)










^ The Oddballs at treat time - Daphne, Max, Lou and Max










^ They love each other really .. kinda (Mattie and Ray)










^ Ray - "I've told you before .. Medicine icky!"










^ "But ok ok, if you insist"










^ 00-Taz - Licence to be cute and fluffy










^ Lazy Taz - interested enough to poke his head out of the hammock - not interested enough to get out of it lol


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... those pictures are all SO cute!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why thank you, I'm proud of my cute little squishys lol

It's a pity that's only half of them though - there'd be too many to post with all of them lol


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Honestly, I'm jealous of you- I would love to have such a big rat family! But I'm planning on adopting a dog when I move back home in May, so I don't want to overload myself with too many animals.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's great having them (may be getting four more in 2 weeks  - possible rescues from a petshop,but I will try rehome them if I can) but a LOT of work. When all my friends are out on a Friday night - I'm in cleaning rat cages :lol:

I love it though - wouldn't give them up for the world


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

That seventh pic is so cute. He looks a bit like he's grinning


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i love troublesome ratties .. they're just so cute you can't get mad!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What precios ratties! I am ssooooo jeleous! I have ratties two currently and would love to have 5 again! And to have as many as you do would amazing!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Altho hairless ratties aren't really my "thing", yours are sooo cute!
Gus and Ben are so adorable...All your ratties are


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awwweeeh! They are sooo adorable *is in love with your rats* 
Specially gus, ben, jake, daphne and mattie . Give em loads of huggles and scratches from me


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

<~~still wants GUS, hehe luv em


----------

